

"The key to selling is listening" here's what has Dan Pink's ear - Nathanael47
http://delvenews.com/wonklens/dan-pink/

======
andrewwhalen
Key to selling is listening, is it key to reporting as well? Seems like
Twitter's one way for writers to figure out WHAT to write, but can it help
them report great stories?

